# Your Ideal video setup



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 27, 2012)

Alright, to start things off, I shoot snowboarding videos and I will be doing longboarding/other stuff like this as the year goes on. My question to you is what are must have lenses/bodies/accessories/other equipment for shooting video?

In an ideal world my setup would be:

7D (I like the burst rate as well because I shoot a lot of sports photography)
16-35mm F/2.8L 
8-15mm L fisheye
70-200mm F/2.8 L
Glidecam HD 2000/4000 either one I've used both and they are basically the same.
A Camera Slider
A good Gitzo/Manfrotto/Slik Tripod with a smooth panning head.
Any sort of Shotgun microphone
A few different ND filters

Now, here's what I've got
60D (The articulate screen is actually nicer than I thought it would be)
8mm Rokinon fisheye (Optically excellent and build quality is second to none)
18-55mm kit
55-250mm EF-S
Crappy tripod

I'd like a waterproof housing but I'm going to wait until I upgrade bodies before I make that purchase.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 28, 2012)

as long as I stay on APS-C, I'm close to my ideal setup:

60D (for me, much much better than 7D because of magic lantern; also, nice to have a swivel screen)
samyang 8mm fisheye
tokina 11-16 f/2.8
depending on budget: tamron 17-50 f/2.8 non-VC or canon 17-55 f/2.8 IS
my very nice set of Leitz vintage primes for Leica-R: 35mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.4, 90mm f/2.8, 135mm f/2.8, 180mm f/2.8

if the 5D3 ever comes out and is as nice as I want it to be, I'll have to re-adjust, and then my ideal set of lenses would be:

8-15mm L fisheye (modded samyang 8mm fisheye if money is a concern)
16-35mm f/2.8L (current tokina 11-16 f/2.8 as a 16mm prime if money is a concern)
24-70mm f/2.8L (the 24mm f/2.8 could do, but it's always nice to have an all-round zoom)
70-200mm f/4L IS (because sometimes you just don't have the time to go around changing lenses)
my very nice set of Leitz vintage primes for Leica-R (35, 50, 90, 135, 180)


also: the tripod should have a real fluid head, and it seems like those from Manfrotto are not (even the expensive ones, 501 and above) - my current tripod is a very nice E-Image 7060 and I'm happy with it, but the 7063 would have been nicer, and I'd be curious about the Sachtler ACE - more about cheap-ish video tripods (around $500) here:
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?266905-500-Tripod-suggestions-for-60d&s=da8975b41dc254ed42b9a3e7d5583a8c


----------



## daveswan (Feb 5, 2012)

Another vote for Satchler. I'm using the old DV6SB on Miller legs, but if I were buying now I'd definately look at the ACE, it looks much more DSLR friendly.


----------



## RuneL (Feb 9, 2012)

I have all the lenses and the camera for it, I need a glidetrack and a dolly.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 9, 2012)

a monopod will be useful for your snowboarding videos, lots of creative way to use it for. and if you have a head that can rotate 90 degree. you can use it as a shoulder mount.
get good fluid head for ur monopod/tripod


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 10, 2012)

With a videography background(10 year TV credit), I am amazed at what my 7D, and now a 5DII(at fire sale $), can produce. I would have bet it the other way, 3/4 years ago. Manfrotto 501s are super steady, but take a heftier lad than I to move them around. Mono pod and gorilla pod, wire tied down, work well.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 10, 2012)

forgetmenot said:


> a monopod will be useful for your snowboarding videos, lots of creative way to use it for. and if you have a head that can rotate 90 degree. you can use it as a shoulder mount.
> get good fluid head for ur monopod/tripod



That's what I've been leaning towards, it's generally cheaper too.


----------



## Jedifarce (Feb 10, 2012)

Minnesota Nice said:


> Alright, to start things off, I shoot snowboarding videos and I will be doing longboarding/other stuff like this as the year goes on. My question to you is what are must have lenses/bodies/accessories/other equipment for shooting video?
> 
> In an ideal world my setup would be:
> 
> ...



I would include a GoPro and Canon HF G10 in the mix.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 10, 2012)

Jedifarce said:


> Minnesota Nice said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, to start things off, I shoot snowboarding videos and I will be doing longboarding/other stuff like this as the year goes on. My question to you is what are must have lenses/bodies/accessories/other equipment for shooting video?
> ...



Oh I've got two GoPros, one HD Hero 1080p and the New HD Hero2. I win them every once in awhile at competitions.


----------

